# Mann Lake's Pro Winter Patties



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

any one??


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Why don't you call Mann Lake and ask. There are likely several on the list wondering about the answer.


----------



## agastache (Jun 27, 2013)

I got "patties" this way two years ago, but not from Mann Lake I don't think. A big gooey glob wrapped in saran wrap.
There are little pieces of paper in between so I was able to dissect what must have originally been patties from the blob, tore off pieces from that, and put them on the top bars. I stored the blob in the refrigerator and the texture did not get significantly easier to handle so i don' think it was an overheating problem. Like you, I was expecting something resembling a patty, but I guess the bees don't care about what it looks like (and that's a description that would get censored on this forum) and they ate it up anyway.


----------



## Dave Warren (May 14, 2012)

I didn't get mine from Mann Lake, I forgot, my bad, because it came in wax paper, I just put two of them in-between the supers and smash them down, till the box was flush, much of the patty went between the frames, this spring when I opened the supers, the only thing left was some of the wax paper, the girls even took some of the paper out, I didn't loose any hives this past winter, also had honey stores, much of it was gone too!
I was surprised on how much they ate last winter. The Temperatures were below 0 over all the winter, off and on, for about 3 weeks, warmed up a little then back cold again.


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

I will take a closer look at it but I think it is one block.
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/category/page49.html#!productInfo/1/
now they say.

Sorry, Pro Winter patties are unavailable unit the first week of September

hmmm I need to send them an email


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

well I emailed Mann lake and here was the out come.

Message Body:
Order number: 163527
Placed: 07/14/2014 18:51:06 EDT
I received my order in the mail and opened the box labeled Pro Winter Patties. To my surprise the box was one solid chunk of what seemed to be sugar and a few other components. Due to the heat it was a bit drippy so I threw it in the
Freezer to stop it from melting. Upon inspection yesterday, I noticed that the plural use of Patties in the web description was wrong as this is just one block of product not individual patties. My question is, was I shipped the wrong thing and if not how do I use this product, as the application I think is different then what I planned for. Also how did I receive this if your web site will not let me order it before September now.
Thanks
John

Their reply

Hi John,

We are reworking the formula. I’m going to credit you for that box.

You can still feed these to your bees, if you want.

Ed Waggoner l Mann Lake Ltd. l www.mannlakeltd.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So I will probbably split it in to sections and use it... Nice that they fixed the issue!!


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

I just received a 40 lb. case of the new formula winter patty from Mann Lake. They have paper on both sides and are good and firm.....have the same feel and dimensions of their brood patty. Until needed, I put in freezer for bug control.


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## hideawayranch (Mar 5, 2013)

how much would you put in each hive?


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

I used these last year.
Was separated with wax paper and the consistency I got was good.
The bees took them well. I gave a full patty at a time, unlike pollen patties which I portion control due to the risk of hive beetles. These winter patties dont have much protein in them like pollen patties do, so the bees dont have to defecate.
Thats good on them to credit you the box.
Personally, I'd go ahead and give it to them. I would try to use it up before the replacement box gets there, but thats your call.
Just a thought, you could turn it into a liquid feed by adding it to hot water.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

I am considering trying these patties this Winter on a limited scale. I realize this is a bit of a dated post but does anyone have any new or recent feedback they would care to post on how these patties performed and how the bees liked them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

I have several out yards and try to keep supplies with me at all times. Never fails when you are 15 miles from home, you need something and...crap...its at home. I kept them in the toolbox of my truck all winter and when I ran onto a problem, I just shimmed and tossed a couple in. For me, they are just handier to haul around all winter than bags of sugar and the bees done very well on them. No complaints here...gonna use them again this winter.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Buckybee said:


> I have several out yards and try to keep supplies with me at all times. Never fails when you are 15 miles from home, you need something and...crap...its at home. I kept them in the toolbox of my truck all winter and when I ran onto a problem, I just shimmed and tossed a couple in. For me, they are just handier to haul around all winter than bags of sugar and the bees done very well on them. No complaints here...gonna use them again this winter.


Many thanks! I appreciate the feed back.


----------



## Bombus_perplexus (Nov 17, 2015)

Live Oak said:


> I am considering trying these patties this Winter on a limited scale. I realize this is a bit of a dated post but does anyone have any new or recent feedback they would care to post on how these patties performed and how the bees liked them? Thanks in advance.


We sell the Pro-winter patties like mad right now. Many of our commercial customers aren't using them because they are here in Cali and still using Ultra Bee or Bee Pro for continued brood production, but up north and in the colder mid-west, people are already putting them in hives. 

Since they contain a small amount of protein, they are a great option over plain sugar or fondant without stimulating early brood production. Many old school beekeepers are still doing the mountain camp method or making their own candy blocks, but winter patties are making great headway as the newer generation beekeepers transition to them. They freeze well so, even if you don't use them all this season, you can wrap and freeze them for next winter. Keep in mind that, since they are mostly a sugar blend, they are a bit stickier than our other patties.

PS- Yes I do work for Mann Lake.


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

I bought some and used them. I think WHEN you buy them determines if they are more a sticky mess. Hotter weather during shipping makes them more gooey. Mine were hard to pry apart but usable. Once pried apart, they were easy to give to the hives. I wanted to try these as a winter "insurance feed" instead of Mountain Camp style winter feeding. Bees do like them.


----------

